# MDM - Problem with additional workup



## chetubig001 (Mar 17, 2010)

Would the following be examples of New Problem with Additional Work-Up for MDM?

OTC drugs
Prescription drug management
Removal of staples/sutures


----------



## kmhall (Mar 18, 2010)

*Additional work-up*

The following information was taken from:http://www.physicianspractice.com/index/fuseaction/articles.details/articleID/1416.htm

“Additional workup is defined as workup that is planned beyond the time of the present encounter. For example, a physician sees a patient in the office and determines additional information is needed to complete the medical decision or treatment plan. The physician sends the patient for further testing, such as diagnostic studies, clinical labs, etc., but the patient does not return to see the physician on the same day. In this scenario, the diagnostic studies constitute additional workup planned."

Hope this helps.


----------

